# Solved: Realtek HD audio won't install [Error Code: 0x00000002]



## Rose_Petal (Aug 25, 2012)

Hope someone can help me out with my audio problems...

I have an ASUS A54C laptop less than a month old.
-Windows 7, service pack 1. 
64 bit.

About a week ago Asus live update automatically installed some updates (I didn't realise I could disable auto update, still getting used to this laptop)
when it restarted a few errors kept popping up and the webcam was not working. After googling I came across forum posts saying you have to manually download the drivers from the website. After doing that the webcam software showed a message "no audio device found" I thought ok, no problem I'll just re-install the audio driver (I had done this a few weeks previously because the built in mic was acting up).

The first half of installation completed, laptop restarted but then gave me the following error when trying to complete the second half:

*Install Realtek HD Audio Driver Failure !!
[Error Code: 0x00000002]*

Things I've already tried:
-I have tried several times to install the audio driver
-Tried installing different versions
- downloading directly from realtek
-System restore a couple times but it failed.
-Updated the BIOS (although I have no idea what this actually does)

I don't know what else to do.
Please help!


----------



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

You said you updated the BIOS? How did you go about doing that?


----------



## Rose_Petal (Aug 25, 2012)

shadow6224 said:


> You said you updated the BIOS? How did you go about doing that?


From the ASUS website I downloaded the latest version (it said BIOS 208) then I opened it with WinFlash


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Uninstall any Realtek drivers, reboot, and don't allow Win7 to automatically install the drivers. Then manually install the drivers provided by the laptop manufacturer.


----------



## Rose_Petal (Aug 25, 2012)

Oddba11 said:


> Uninstall any Realtek drivers, reboot, and don't allow Win7 to automatically install the drivers. Then manually install the drivers provided by the laptop manufacturer.


There are no realtek drivers installed


----------



## Rose_Petal (Aug 25, 2012)

Since I still haven't found a solution I'm thinking to do a factory reset. The question is, will that even make a difference?


----------



## Rose_Petal (Aug 25, 2012)

For anyone who comes across this thread having the same error as I was - I found no solution (and I was patient I searched for over a week!) restoring my laptop to factory setting was the only thing that worked.


----------

